# What is the lightest cube you have ever tried that is decent?



## viperzz33 (Sep 1, 2015)

the title says it all. I xd


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 1, 2015)

Zhanchi, probably.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 1, 2015)

Guanlong


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 1, 2015)

MeiYing. If that is what you mean by light. if you mean price, guanlong. (I don't understand light price, but...)


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 1, 2015)

Guanlong


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 1, 2015)

Huanying


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 2, 2015)

guanlong


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Alpha CC without the weights


----------



## youSurname (Sep 2, 2015)

If we're talking 3x3, then HuaLong. It is also my main


----------



## Abo (Sep 2, 2015)

The guanlong is such a light cube! Also a great price, but it is not the best cube, it is certainly alright though.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 2, 2015)

Alpha 5, (probably) not good in today's standards though.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 2, 2015)

My first thought was the old Alpha 5, but just from picking them up I think the Gans 357 is even lighter. It is an exceptionally light cube.


----------



## viperzz33 (Sep 2, 2015)

ok so my hualong feels heavy to me, even my weilong feels lighter. how does the guanying or meiying compare?


----------



## TraciAG (Sep 2, 2015)

Decent: Guanlong

Good/great: Meiying (it's pretty light imo)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 5, 2015)

Meiying or Shuangren (v2)


----------



## apple0192 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hualong/Guanlong. The Hualong is my main


----------



## TCKyewbs (Sep 5, 2015)

Definitely Meiying! Really light feeling but fast and just overall good performing (My current main )


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 5, 2015)

Shuangren/Gans 357 are both quite light and good.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Sep 5, 2015)

My Zhanchi used to feel really light.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 6, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> guanlong



Yup..


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2015)

The ShuangRen is very light and really good.


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Guangying. It's like 98% air


----------



## viperzz33 (Sep 11, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Guangying. It's like 98% air



how does it compare to other cubes in weigh? about as light as a guanlong?


----------



## v0lt3r (Sep 14, 2015)

Gans III v2
/Thread


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 14, 2015)

Some of the lightest cubes I have tried are the Guangying, Shuangren v2 and Guanlong. Guangying is really light and airy and also really fast. Shuangren is the same but a bit more comtrollable. Guanlong is decent and light however faster cubers wont prefer it probably.


----------



## EzCuber (Sep 15, 2015)

Shuangren v2, if you properly lube the core, it's really good


----------



## nalralz (Sep 15, 2015)

Guanlong and Gans 356.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 15, 2015)

Chilong.


----------



## Berd (Sep 15, 2015)

Guanlong!


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 15, 2015)

AV after u sand 50% of it away

and i heard the Acc is also light


----------



## Blabber333 (Sep 16, 2015)

mini fangshi


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't know where it falls on the spectrum of light cubes, but I have really been liking the YueYing. It is one of the lighter cubes I have personally used, and all my pbs including in competition average of 5 are now on it. It's like the type C for any older cubers reading this thread who liked that cube.


----------

